# Gothic sucht dich (Ein Blick lohnt sich)



## wled (5. Dezember 2007)

die „Spielergemeinschaft Gothic Gilde“ sucht auf diesem Wege noch neue Mitglieder, die bereit wären in "World of Warcraft" die Gothic Gilde zu unterstützen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr habt sehr viele Vorteile durch die Community:

- wir haben einen eigenen Teamspeak Server (Voicechat)
- Große Spieler-Gemeinschaft
- Eigenes Onlineradio (MMORPG-Radio)
- Mitglieder sind in der Gilde momentan ca. 500 Spieler
- Große Community
- Viel Abwechslung
- Jeder kann sich in die Gilde einbinden
- hoher Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei 26 Jahren

Wer wir sind könnt ihr durch unsere Promo Video sehen
Promo Video 2005 (klick) und Promo Video 2006 (klick)

Der Voice-Chat (Teamspeak) wird sehr stark genutzt. In Spitzenzeiten sind darauf bis zu 70 - 100 Spieler gleichzeitig vertreten.

Meldet Euch bei Interesse einfach in unserem Bewerbungsforum. Jeder ist Willkommen

die Homepage: http://www.gilde-gothic.de

* das Besondere:*

Die Gilde Gothic leitet das Rollenspiel Radio MMORPG RADIO (Gilden und MMORPG übergreifend)
Tagsüber und Nachts Fantasy Musik
Abends Programm: Berichte und News um MMORPG Spiele
zur Homepage www.radio-mmorpg.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Provi (6. Dezember 2007)

Moin ^^

Wir suchen derzeitig an Klassen soweit alles noch, wobei am meisten Tanks und Heiler für unsere Gilde. Wir sind auf dem PvE Server Thrall zu Hause auf Allianz Seite. Wir haben derzeitig Karazhan clear und in ZA die ersten 2 Bosse besiegt. Auch haben wir einmal mit einem Test-raid mit einer anderen Gilden zusammen in Gruuls Unterschlupf Maulgar besiegt.

Derzeitig wollen wir darauf aufbauen bald eine 2te Karazhan Gruppe zu haben und auch die 25er Instanzen an gehen zu können. ^^

Wenn ihr fragen habt könnt ihr uns IG anschreiben die Offis sind: Naeramarth, Bubbke, Kass, Floll und Senzey. ^^


----------



## Oscarion (6. Dezember 2007)

/push

Im Grunde Alles beim Alten =)!

MfG,



Floll (ja...Oscarion ist n anderen Char)


----------



## wled (7. Dezember 2007)

alles beim alten?

Ich denke wir suchen noch ?


----------



## Atinuviell (14. Januar 2008)

habs mir mal angeguckt, ist toll gemacht aber für mich der falsche server


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Auf welchem Server ist das denn


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wled (14. Januar 2008)

Thrall und Wrathbringer


----------

